

Adobe's new HTML5/CSS3 demo site - antimatter15
http://theexpressiveweb.com

======
chc
Please don't editorialize titles like this. Even Adobe themselves didn't call
this "awesome," but if they had, it would have been preferable to remove that
kind of fluff.

~~~
krambs
I would call this objectively awesome. :)

------
justinph
Decent try, but still, using the hashbang? Using the history API would seem
appropriate if you're demoing HTML5.

~~~
dmix
This demo supports IE9 and Firefox 2 which don't have support for the html5
history API.

------
patrickaljord
This was posted a month ago already.

------
__rkaup__
Is this really happening? Are they really giving up on Flash and supporting
open standards?

~~~
geuis
Adobe, at its roots, has always been a company that builds toolsets that allow
people to create content. What they haven't built, they've bought, e.g.
Macromedia.

Internally Flash has been their flagship media platform product. Consider that
one of the reasons Flash gained such massive popularity and install base was
that for the longest time, the Flash runtime in browsers was really the only
way to do advanced graphics and interactions on the web.

Fast forward to the last couple of years and we've seen the advantages of
Flash being eroded by advances and standardizations of HTML5 technologies.
This has been boosted by the marginalization of Internet Explorer by Firefox,
Chrome, and Safari. Only since IE9 has Microsoft made a serious attempt to
play catchup. Flash was almost always needed to get earlier versions of IE to
do anything approaching advanced.

I would propose that what we're seeing now is simply Adobe adapting to the
marketplace. While they will continue to try and push Flash, it seems that at
least some groups inside of Adobe feel the wind shifting and are working on
the next generation of content creation toolsets for modern CSS3, javascript,
and HTML5. Whether people will actually use their authoring tools will depend
on how good they are and how easy to use. Notice I didn't mention price.
People will pay big money for superior tools. If their new tools aren't doing
the job developers need, they won't buy.

So no, I don't believe Adobe is giving up on Flash. As for open standards, I
think its more a matter of them following where the market is heading rather
than taking a stance.

------
burnblue
Seems odd to use 1px png background images for the nav instead of rgba colors.
They're already using modernizr-style classes on the html element, so browser
compatibility isn't the (only) reason.

------
inconditus
Slightly off topic, but does anyone know what isometric js engine they're
using?

------
catalinist
adobe reinvented minecraft? :)

